# Recommendations... and Hi



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi All, 
I will try not to make this a long winded post so here goes. 
I am in the market for a new (used) compressor. 
Last week I purchased a 26 Gal 1.5 HP Husky upright w/bonus tools (impact gun and ratchet) from HomeDepot for $199. 

Then I went home and researched the unit. Do you see what I did there? I got it backwards. I should have researched it first but being the impulse buyer that I am.... Needless to say, it will be returned later this week.
In the last couple of days I've done some research and learned that CFM is pretty darn important for what I would like to do.

Before I buy again I would really appreciate an informed opinion on the options listed below.
What I want: 
I want something that will run an impact wrench, air ratchet and a spray gun.

My max is $300 and that is stretching it. 

About Me: 
I use my current compressor (Small Porter Cable pancake) maybe 4-6 times per year to blow up floaties, bike tires and for small wood working projects.
I suspect the usage would increase if I had the ability to rotate/change tires, remove rusted nuts and spray paint but it wouldn't be by much. 

I've got it narrowed down to these three as I think they meet my needs. 
I believe the third option is my best option if I am going off CFM's alone. 

Noise is not a big concern for me. If the garage is constantly noisy then the wife will think I'm busy.

Is there any benefit to the belt driven one other than noise and possibly life span? or judging from what I've posted above will the third option be enough. 

Below is all I know about these models. 
Option1: 2HP Baldor motor 20 Gal Belt driven - $200
Getting information from this fellow is like pulling teeth. All I know is it is belt driven.

Option2: DeVilbiss 5 HP 30 Gal PRO AIR II Compressor - $150
From what I have been able to determine this one produces [email protected] and [email protected]
Would this be enough to run low/mid end tools I've noted above?

Option3: 220 volt 5 HP. PRO 4000. Twin cylinder. Air tank capacity 30 gallons - $350
Owner states [email protected] and [email protected]
8 years old. Willing to drop to $300. 
As you can see, it is in excellent shape.

Thanks in advance for you thoughts and opinions.

Look forward to hanging out on this site.
Ken


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok first off lets talk use.

i use mine for all my automotive and tractor work. i have just about everything other than a paint gun, and use it atleast once a week for some project

i got a 26 gallon 2hp 5 cfm and a 20 gallon 2 hp 8 cfm and they work great for all my use, running a BIG impact, drill, angle grinder, greese gun, blow gun, chisel. 

Im thinking you will be ok with a low CFM one 

second off new vs old

old well you are taking a persons word that its going to last, new you atleast have some form of warrenty

for your use try to get a 120v, it leaves u open to run it just about anywhere you want


----------



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately for what I want a compressor to do, there is no way I can afford new. I'll probably go for the Pro 4000. 

You do make a good point about the voltage, however, at least I'll have an excuse as to why my brother can't borrow it.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

lol its your set up do what you want, but between the 3 you talked about, any will do for your use i think


----------

